# HELP! Snap On Lock Installation Mystery



## cyclerestodave (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm restoring my first Snap on tool box, a KR1000a.  The locks were drilled and disassembled by the previous owner because he lost the key.  I purchased new replacement locks but can't figure out which way the notched cams are installed to activate the lock rod.  Can someone with a Snap on rolling toolbox take a picture of the position of the lock cam to the rod?  Or even a sketch would do.  I can't start putting this box back together (had to remove drawers so slides could be cleaned since many were frozen in place) until I figure this out.  I appreciate any help you can provide.  Thanks.


----------



## havasu (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry I can't help but I did post an image of what you have. What a great set up you have! 

View attachment snap.jpg


----------

